# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Priča o ljudima koje pitaju: "A kada ćete vi?"

## klara

*Priča o ljudima koje pitaju: "A kada ćete vi?"*


Kada se moja kolegica i vršnjakinja vratila na posao nakon porodiljskog, rekla mi je: "Znaš, porod uopće nije bio tako strašan kao što sam se bojala. A divno je biti mama."

Htjela me je potaknuti da se ne bojim poroda, opisati da je divno roditi bebu. Nije znala da moj muž i ja sanjamo o bebi već godinama. Nije znala ni da smo ona i ja u isto vrijeme obilazile ginekološke ordinacije. Ona je odlazila provjeriti je li s njenom trudnoćom sve u redu i gledala je svoju  bebicu na ultrazvuku. A meni su gurali cjevčice u jajovode, vadili komadiće utrobe i slali je na testove, boli mi jajnike s iglama, slali me na opet na pretrage, govorili meni i mužu da se moramo opustiti, čekati, doći opet, pokušati još jednom... 

Ali, moja kolegica je postala mama, a ja sam stajala pred njom s praznom utrobom i praznim rukama. Nasmiješila sam se na njezine riječi ohrabrenja, a čim sam mogla, otišla sam negdje gdje sam mogla biti sama i plakala.

Nisam joj rekla da ne mogu imati djece. Nisam pričala o tome, ni njoj niti drugim kolegicama i kolegama na poslu, ni susjedima ni prijateljima, osim onih najbližih. 

Zašto nisam pričala? Nisam htjela da me gledaju s pitanjima i suosjećanjem, niti da me gledaju s predrasudama i pitaju se što sam skrivila da sam kažnjena s neplodnošću. Ili da me stalno zapitkuju ima li što novoga i gledaju u trbuh. Nisam pričala zato što sam smatrala da je to intimna stvar mog muža i mene i najviše zato jer mi je bilo preteško pričati o tome.

Sada sam i ja mama. Moja djevojčica začeta je nakon više upornih pokušaja medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. Rođena je iste godine kada je sin moje kolegice pošao u školu. Nakon svih strepnji, čekanje, igala, injekcija, lijekova i ginekoloških stolova koje sam prošla, mogu puno lakše pričati o liječenju od neplodnosti.

Sada kada mogu prva započeti temu razgovora, otkrivam da i drugi ljudi oko mene imaju isti problem. I da isto tako ne vole pričati o njemu. 

Poznajem jedan par koji voli putovati. Kada ih pitate što ima novoga, pričat će o ljetovanju i izletima. Reći će da ove godine putuju u Rim, ili Pariz i da maštaju o egzotičnim krajevima. Kada ih ljudi pitaju: "Razmišljate li o djeci?", oni kažu da ima vremena i mijenjaju temu. Ne govore o tome da putovanjima popunjavaju prazninu u životu bez djece.

Poznajem jedan par koji gradi kuću i umjesto o djeci priča o ciglama i pločicama. Poznanici pretpostavljaju da zbog gradnje odgađaju obitelj. Ali oni već tri godine pokušavaju imati bebu. Pričali su mi o pretragama na kojima su bili, o strahovima i čežnjama. O tome kako im je najveća želja biti roditelji, iako ignoriraju pitanja: "Kad ćete ići na bebu?". 

Poznajem ljude koji imaju kredit i podstanari su. Ali jako, jako žele dijete i osim za kredit, izdvajaju puno novaca za liječenje. Samo o tome ne pričaju i na pitanje "A što vi čekate?" kažu: "Financijski problemi."

Poznajem i par koji ima dijete od deset godina i koje su ljudi već odavno prestali pitati: "A kada ćete početi raditi na drugom djetetu?" Tek nedavno su mi rekli da "rade" već godinama.

Često ljudi misle da se problemi sa začećem događaju samo rijetkima i onima koji su daleko od njih. 

Ali možda i vi poznajete ljude slične mojim prijateljima -  neke koji putuju ili grade kuću, koji su podstanari ili imaju kredit za auto. Ljude koji pričaju o poslu, a djecu ni ne spominju, iako im je najveća želja biti roditelj. Možda ste nekoga od tih ljudi ponekad, sasvim dobronamjerno i prijateljski zapitali: "A kada ćete vi imati dijete?"

Neplodnost se događa ljudima koji su tu, oko nas, susjedima, prijateljima, kolegama na poslu. Običnim ljudima koji su oduvijek pazili na zdravlje, koji se bave sportom, koji vole svoje partnere i supružnike. Tu nema krivnje ni razloga, kao ni za neku drugu bolest.  Samo, obično je lakše ljudima reći da boluješ od neke druge bolesti, nego da ne možeš imati djecu. 

Svim tim običnim ljudima koji su pored vas je potrebna medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja da bi postali roditelji. I svima njima će Zakon koji ne nedavno donesen još više otežati put do željenog djeteta. Prisilit će ih da na liječenje odu u inozemstvo, ili da se u Hrvatskoj liječe puno dulje, skuplje i mukotrpnije nego je potrebno.

Ne radi se o "nekim ljudima" kojih je malo i koje ne poznajete. Mi smo tu, pored vas, iako možda ne pričamo puno o tome.

Ja sam mama jedne predivne djevojčice začete medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom, nakon puno godina pokušavanja, i sada vam pričam o tome...

----------


## klara

Ovo je moje razmišljanje u vezi predrasude: neplodnost se događa samo _nekima_, i to vrlo malom broju ljudi.

Ako mislite da tekst može promijeniti nečije mišljenje, slobodno kopirajte i pošaljite kome želite, ili stavite na net.

----------


## wewa

:Heart:

----------


## aenea

:Love:

----------


## malena beba

predivno receno   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

jako lijepo, i jako istinito  :Love:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

draga klara,   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:Heart:

----------


## uporna

*klara*  lijepo si to sve napisala i na žalost to je sve istina. Naravno da je teško svoju intimu iznositi pred nepoznate ali zato često ljude i osuđuju tipa: sebični su samo putuju umjesto da imaju djecu, sebični su što troše energiju i novce na gradnju kuće umjesto da imaju djecu, ah što čekaju da se financijski srede pa i mi smo imali dijecu i bili siromašni bez stana itd., itd. itd. 
A nakon toga ili ako ljudi otvoreno priznaju da imaju problem i da pokušavaju i idu lječnicima slijede one mudrosti: opustite se i sve će se posložiti   :Evil or Very Mad:   na ovo sam bila u stanju nekoga zadaviti. 
Meni sad nakon spontanog začeća i što su svi znali da 10 godina hodamo doktoru olako zaključuju da je trebalo samo se opustiti. Ali ja se ne dam i slijedi objašnjavanje da pijem 3 vrste ljeka i da se pikam svaki dan inekcijama i onda dobijem ono reakciju  :shock:  a zašto??? E pa zato što nije stvar u opuštanju već o dijagnozama koje su eto otkrivene nakon pustih godina pokušaja.

I tako dragi moji krene se od svoje obitelji koja ionako sazna kad vidi da si na bolovanju nakon transfera ili po pretragama po bolnici i sl., pa se proširi na uži krug prijatelja a sa vremenom saznaju više manje svi.

----------


## tropical

o da, znam ja i ljude koji puno putuju i 'imaju vremena, nikud se ne žure, sad uživaju' i ljude koji da bi me preduhitrili pitanjima 'kad će oni' pitaju kad ćemo mi na drugo. i ljude koji su nakon 10 godina liječenja dobili dijete. i ljude kojima je bila potrebna donacija jajne stanice. i da, svima je trebala/treba pomoć medicinski potpomognute oplodnje da bi mogli biti roditelji. možda ću i ja sa drugim djetetom biti u sličnoj situaciji. teška je borba doći do željena djeteta i ovakav potez i zakon otežava nešto što je samo po sebi već dovoljno teško.
svima   :Heart:

----------


## nadda

klara tvoji postovi su predivni,i sebe sam pronašla u njima kao i mnogi,sigurna sam.I ja sam pričala o putovanjima,o pasima ,o financijskim problemima,a dans pričam o svojoj djeci.I nadam se da će svi kao i mi moći pričati o svojoj djeci.

----------


## mamma san

Klara, predivna priča!   :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Moja sestra je provela skoro 10g na VV, naravno, uvijek je govorila svi nalazi su ok kod nas oboje, al nema bebe..da bi ja jednom kad sam i sama krenula tim putem, zatražila nalaze koji su vadili, listam stare, već požutjele papire i samo se spominje oligo  :shock: 
Uvijek netko krije nešto, meni isto bude žao MM, pa onda ni ne govorim o dijagnozama.
Samo govorim ljudima: Biće jednom!

----------


## Maruška

> Klara, predivna priča!


Zaista je.   :Heart:

----------


## melange

> Moja sestra je provela skoro 10g na VV, naravno, uvijek je govorila svi nalazi su ok kod nas oboje, al nema bebe..da bi ja jednom kad sam i sama krenula tim putem, zatražila nalaze koji su vadili, listam stare, već požutjele papire i samo se spominje oligo  :shock: 
> Uvijek netko krije nešto, meni isto bude žao MM, pa onda ni ne govorim o dijagnozama.
> Samo govorim ljudima: Biće jednom!



zato što je ženska neplodnost već toliko uvriježena u kulturi,
imamo i poseban pridjev za neplodne žene - jalova.

boga pitaj u koliko priča iz prošlosti, kad je neka žena bila tako okarakterizirana, je "problem" bio u muškarcu.

tu se radi o smiješanim predrasudama, stereotipima i očekivanjima koji su jako jako duboko usađeni i u nađe svjesno, ali i podsvjesno.

neplodnost je nešto o čemu se ne priča.
ali muška neplodnost je nešto na što se (kod nekih) niti ne pomišlja.

----------


## bucka

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ivorka

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Klara, predivna priča!  
> 
> 
> Zaista je.


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bak

drgaga Klara, sve stoji !  :Love:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Klara  :Heart:  ...izmamila si mi suze na oči...

----------


## pino

klara  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

To bi trebalo poslati u Gloriu ili neki slicni casopis...Imate jos kakve ideje? Ima li tko kakve kontakte?  Javite se meni ili klari...

----------


## Pinky

a ja pricam li i pricam. u pocetku nije mojoj obitelji bilo bas najdraze sta ja sve to tako otvoreno, ali sad im je drago. ja uvijek kazem da se nemam cega sramiti. ali postojao je jedan period (od udaje u 27. do zvonjave bio sata u 32.) kad nisam htjela bebu, nisam imala tih poriva, pa sam stvarno mislila stampati majicu: nemam bebu jer sam jos beba, cisto da odgovorim na sva ta "kad cete" pitanja samo pokretom prsta...

----------


## klara

> ...
> 
> 
> neplodnost je nešto o čemu se ne priča.
> ali muška neplodnost je nešto na što se (kod nekih) niti ne pomišlja.


Sad bi trebao neki muškarac napisati svojuz priču  :Wink: 

Da budem iskrena, kod nas nije jedini problem u mojim neprohodnim jajovodima, nije ni dijagnoza od MM-a idealna, ali sama za sebe (liječnici kažu) ne bi bila prepreka prirodnom žečeću.

Zbilja bi trebala priča o paru kod kojega je problem isključivo u muškoj neplodnosti. Sa svim dilemama muškarca koji kroz to prolazi. Priča ne samo za borbu proziv Zakona, nego da je pročitaju muškarci i parovi koji kroz to prolaze. Pretpostavljam da je muškarcima još teže prihvatiti problem, pogotovo zato što žena mora biti ta koja će ići na stimulaciju, punkciju itd...

Prijedlog - ima li neki tata ili budući tata koji bi htio govoriti o tome? Ne mora sam napisati priču, može surađivati sa mnom, pa se čak niti njegov nick neće spominjati?

----------


## melange

> Prijedlog - ima li neki tata ili budući tata koji bi htio govoriti o tome? Ne mora sam napisati priču, može surađivati sa mnom, pa se čak niti njegov nick neće spominjati?



ovo sam ja već negdje predložila i bio bi izvrstan potez  :Smile:

----------


## Vali

:Love:   Klara, jako lijepo pišeš.

----------


## fritulica1

> Prijedlog - ima li neki tata ili budući tata koji bi htio govoriti o tome? Ne mora sam napisati priču, može surađivati sa mnom, pa se čak niti njegov nick neće spominjati?


vaclav?

Klara, predivna prica.   :Heart:

----------


## bibi

klara, prekrasna prica   :Love:

----------


## Lady Grey

Ajme, Klara   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fakinTin

Hvala, veliko hvala Klara na tvojoj priči!   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

MM ima želju i volju podijeliti svoje misli i osjećaje....
Upravo mozga što i kakio reći - znači: čekamo....

----------


## klara

> MM ima želju i volju podijeliti svoje misli i osjećaje....
> Upravo mozga što i kakio reći - znači: čekamo....


 :D 

Ako mogu pomoću u slaganju priče, pošaljite pp.

----------


## ksena28

klara, priča je super! tek sam sad sama i na miru, jer nisam htjela plakati na poslu (opet!)   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## spring

Prekrasna priča!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## macka

klara, prekrasne riječi   :Love:  
tisuću puta mi je došlo, u najboljoj mogućoj namjeri, da kažem prijateljima: prekrasno je biti mama i tata, što čekate? zaustavim se na vrijeme. i to baš zahvaljujući Rodi i curama s Prije začeća i Potpomognute

sad, kad stanem i razmislim malo dublje... bome je mene Roda poprilično promijenila. nabolje  :Smile: 
hvala vam na tome!

----------


## ina33

> Prijedlog - ima li neki tata ili budući tata koji bi htio govoriti o tome? Ne mora sam napisati priču, može surađivati sa mnom, pa se čak niti njegov nick neće spominjati?



Klara,   :Heart:  !

Imamo priče od muškaraca koji žele biti tate - srdan tj. vaclav s topica Kad parni valjak na pdf-u Potpomognuta - Pismo nerođenom djetetu... meni je predivna: Evo je tu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=asc&start=150

----------


## Mali Mimi

Slažem se s Inom pismo od Vaclava je doista srcedrapajuće kao i Klarino trebalo bi ih poslati u neke časopise ako se slažu autori

----------


## anna

:Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Klara
 :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Klara   :Heart:

----------


## nabla

Klarina prica me podsetila na deo texta koji je pisala srpska spisateljica Ljiljana Habjanovic Djurovic

Imala sam potrebu da to podelim svama:

"...
-Ta nije ustajala noću! 
-Ta nije držala u naručju! 
Tako o ženama koje nisu rodile i očuvale, govore druge žene. Sa prezirom. Sa gorčinom. Kao da optužuju za težak zločin protiv čovečnosti. I kao da izriču presudu. I danas me, uvek iznova, oštro zaboli surovost tih reči. Okrutnost te nepravde. Šta žena koja je imala sreće da začne dete istovremeno kada i misao o njemu, može znati o mukama bezdetnice? O njenom bolu? O njenim besanim noćima 

Jutarnje mučnine trudnice! Prvi nagoveštaj radosti. Prvi znak da se jaje smestilo u retortu utrobe. Daju joj pravo na pažnju okoline, na razmaženu izbirljivost. Žene koje hormonima leče svoju jalovost godinama bauljaju sa istom maglom u glavi i istom mučninom u trbuhu. U praznom trbuhu. Od hormona se goje. Plaše se da će dobiti rak. A ipak pokorno, i sa nadom, primaju u sebe taj otrov, koji može biti lek. 

Bol porodjaja! Bol koji daje! Bol materice koja se otvara kao školjka. Kao jaje. Rana koju leči radost. Nema tužnijeg mesta od bolničke sobe u kojoj leže žene suvih utroba, kako bi saznale tajnu svoje neplodnosti. Dobrovoljno pristaju na poniženja i bol. Bol nasilno otvorene materice i rovanja po njenoj mesnatoj šupljini, bol čupanja mekih purpurnih zidova. Bol vrele lave koja se probija kroz tesne jajovode i utire put nekom budućem jajetu. Bol još jedne neizvesnosti. Iz bolnice izlaze na ista vrata. Porodilje sa cvećem i porodicom. I sa svojom bebom. One druge, gotovo krišom. Sa stidom koji nose kao krst. Sa svojom nadom ponekad i bez nje. 

A noćna budjenja! Da bi se nahranilo svoje čedo, navukao pokrivač na krhko telo, umirilo bolno grčenje trbusčića i nepodnošljivi svrab prvih zubića. Sve je to slatka nesanica. Sve je to radosni umor. Koji ima sadržaj i smisao. O kome se priča bez nelagode. One druge nesanice zjape kao crne rupe. Preteške su od bolne praznine. Truju ukusom ničega u dusi. U srcu te nesanice nepravda peče kao najstrašnija rana. U očaju se plače i moli. I vrišti na Boga kao na krvnika! 

-Ta nije držala u naručju! 
I stoga mora biti bezosećajna. Sebična. Zla. Ko je utvrdio da sreća oplemenjuje vise i češće nego nesreća? Da materinstvo omekšava ženu, otvara je za patnje drugih, čini je boljom? Šta žena koja dete privija na grudi, koja svoju ruku greje u njegovoj, zna o praznim rukama bezdetnice? O njenim tugama i iskušenjima? O čežnjama koje je razdiru kao najsurovije strasti? O gadjenju koje oseća prema svojoj praznoj utrobi? O mržnji prema sopstvenom nemoćnom, bolesnom telu? Šta o patnji sa kojom beži iz parkova. Iz prodavnica u kojima su izlozene stvari za decu. O praznini novogodišnje noći bez jelke i Deda Mraza? Uskrsu bez Vrbice? O Osmom martu bez dara uradjenog neveštom dečjom rukom? O snazi i čistoti srca sa kojom kupuje poklone za decu prijatelja i kolega, za tudju decu! Sa kojom bira odeću za svoje male rodjake, i oblaci ih, izvodi u šetnju. Pred onima koji je ne poznaju glumi mamu. I uživa u tim ukradenim radostima kao da su prave. A posle se pred sobom stidi svoje lažne sreće, i pati zbog nje. 

Ženi koja nema dete a želi ga, muž nije ljubavnik. On je njen mogući oploditelj, zadihani saučesnik u mukotrpnom poslu sa neizvesnim ishodom. Oni u postelju ulaze kao u radionicu, sa jasnim zadatkom, i sa planom za njegovo izvršenje. I tu se, kao u nekoj visokoj peći strpljenja, strepnje i očaja, njihova strast i ljubavni zanos tope i nestaju. A kada prođe mlaki grc, ona ostaje da leži sa nogama podignutim uza zid, sa matericom u mrtvi čvor zavezanom, kako bi sačuvala bogatstvo semena koje je uteklo u nju, a on, darodavac dragocenih kapi, zabrinuto pita: „Da li je bilo dovoljno?” Dovoljno, za šta? Za još jednu izneverenu nadu? 

LjiLjana Habjanovic DJurovic"

----------


## klara

nabla tekst je prekrasan, snažan i ogorčen.... dirnuta sam.

Nisam pročitala Vaclava ali hoću, ina33 hvala na linku!

----------


## seni

meni se isto cini da vaclav prekrasno pise.

----------


## ina33

Predivan tekst, nabla!

----------


## Angie75

nabla, tekst je predivan   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

nabla prekrasan tekst.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Vali

nabla,   :Love:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Evo ja sam ta mama koja ima pune ruke svog djeteta.
Istina je da ne znam ništa o patnjama praznih ruku.
Ali također je istina da sam iskusila jednu mrvicu toga. Dok sam bila mlađa imala sam dijagnozu PCOS. Puno noći sam se pitala: Da li ću moći. Jedva sam dočekala barem malo uvjeta da pokušamo. Uspjeli smo. A što da nismo?
Svako jutro kada idem na posao, spuštam se niz stepenice s petog kata i nosim svoje zlato u rukama pomislim kako sam sretna. Ljubim ju i čuvam misleći na vas i moleći se da i vi doživite tu sreću.

----------


## gričanka

*Nabla* vrlo snažno i istinito!!!
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## eris

nabla,
kakva divna priča!
I sviđa mi se to o okrutnosti i sreći, jer zaista mi "srećnici" nekada znamo biti tako okrutni prema "nesrećnicima" , prema sopstvenoj djeci, prema svijetu.
Gledam emisije hrvatskih televizija ovih dana, i ja i MM vičemo djeci za večerom "Tiše", da čujemo naše drugarice, saborke, buduće majke kako se bore, te bar da sa tih 5-10 minuta šutnje iskažemo poštovanje prema svakoj od vas, prema životu. 
I moram priznati da radim još nešto: na poslu, pri druženjima, kući, pričam sa ljudima o tome, šta se dešava vama, šta će se desiti nama, ili možda našoj djeci za 20 godina.
Ljudi ne znaju zaista puno o MPO, pa čak u Bosni ni parovi koji su na neki način u MPO ne zanju tačno šta im se radi. Zato je moj prijedlog: EDUKACIJA.
Ali bukvalno, želja da se tematika MPO spominje još u školama, pogotovo na časovima biologije, građanstva ili čega već još.
Jer kukavni smo mi ako nam "veliko" znanje iz demokratije kojim nas u ex-jugoslavenskim zemljama kljukaju, za pola vije ne bude imao ko provoditi i širiti.
samo naprijed

----------


## sanja-m

Kod mene je u igri prvenstveno bio muski faktor tocnije OAZS. U jednom navratu spermiogram je pokazao 1-2 poluziva spermija. Doktor nam je rekao - pripremite se za donaciju (Prag). Zagrlili smo se u hodniku VV-a pred vratima ordinacije, prihvativsi cinjenice bez obzira na to sto nam buducnost donese. 
Roditeljima sam rekla da ne mozemo imati djece. Nije im palo na pamet da je problem u MM, "krivnju" sam svalila na sebe. Godine su ipak bile tu kao jamstvo neumitne istine o mojoj plodnosti.
Moj dr. je ipak pokusao s ICSI-em. Mami sam rekla - "idemo na AIH". Nakon 2 neuspjela pokusaja kad je moj dr. govorio : "pa vi ste super plodni!" - ja sam ga blijedo gledala. Prije 3. pokusaja rekla sam mami da idem ovaj put na IVF. Rodile su se dvojke. To da su zacete IVF postupkom zna osim mojih roditelja (roditelji MM su pokojni) samo svita lijecnika i med. osoblja koje se zateklo u tom procesu. Vjerojatno ce tako i ostati. Zasto? Zbog kompleksnih i napetih rodbinskih odnosa i moguce stigmatizacije djeteta.

----------


## sanja-m

Danas kad me pitaju da li je bilo jos dvojki u obitelji kazem da je tamo neka xy rodbina , pricala mi mama, davnih dana imala dvojke, ali da u principu oko 38 godine plodnost privremeno moze i porasti jer kao vec se priblizava menopauza pa hormoni vise nisu stabilni, pa kao jajnici su malo zbunjeni .. pa ovuliraju oba umjesto naizmjenice ... bajam price i gluposti u zelji da zastitim svoju intimu.
Nemam vise namjeru ostati trudna ... i dalje pratim Roda MPO pdf .. komentiram ovaj stupidni zakon na news portalima ... pratim tudje price i kanem koju suzu nad neizvjesnim sudbinama .. MM kaze "pa ti nisi normalna - ostavi se toga - hvala bogu pa smo rijesili problem navrijeme" - a ja ne mogu - ovo je i dalje dio mene.

----------


## sanja-m

MM-a su znali tapsati po ramenu dok sam bila trudna (s dvojkama) - u smislu "dooobar si posao odradio". Nisu ni znali kako je istina drugacija. Niti bi to trebali znati.

----------


## pino

sanja-m, razumijem da svi imamo pravo na intimu. Ali tvoji postovi su me ponukali da se zapitam: 

na koji bismo nacin mogli omoguciti svim onima koji zele biti anonimni i ostati anonimni, da ipak dignu glas i pokazu ostatku drustva da nisu nevidljivi, da postoje tamo gdje se nitko ne nada, da nismo 1% drustva nego 10-20%? Neka simbolicna i potpuno anonimna gesta, kao sto mi je ina33 jednom rekla, mala kap koja pomaze tkati ovaj slap. Nesto kao npr. poslati slicice glavice svog djeteta odostraga da se vidi samo kosa, od kojih bi se napravilo jedno drvo od tisucu glavica, ili neki mozaik, ili nesto... buncam, ali trebamo ukljuciti i tebe i druge poput tebe, jer zajedno smo jaci!

----------


## nabla

> Evo ja sam ta mama koja ima pune ruke svog djeteta.
> ...
> Svako jutro kada idem na posao, spuštam se niz stepenice s petog kata i nosim svoje zlato u rukama pomislim kako sam sretna. Ljubim ju i čuvam misleći na vas i moleći se da i vi doživite tu sreću.


  :Love:  
Ljubi svoje zlato u nase ime   :Heart:

----------


## klara

> MM-a su znali tapsati po ramenu dok sam bila trudna (s dvojkama) - u smislu "dooobar si posao odradio". Nisu ni znali kako je istina drugacija. Niti bi to trebali znati.


I ja sam do nedvano razmišljala na isti način. U idealnim uvjetima, da nema problema s zakonima ni načinima liječenja, ne bi bilo potrebe pričati o tome. Ali sada treba.

Naravno razumijem da rodbinski odnosi i mjesto gdje živiš nekome može biti poblem. Meni srećom nije.

Pokušavam ovo reći tako da ne zvuči grubo ali mi ne ide: razmišljanje na način "ovo više nije naš problem, mi smo svoj riješili" po meni zbilja nije fer  :Sad:

----------


## Stefanina mama

:Love:

----------


## Nata_Lija

> Nisu ni znali kako je istina drugacija. Niti bi to trebali znati.


Smatram da bi itekako trebali znati jer u protivnom, sto to znaci, skrivanje istine? Da se sramimo? Da radimo nesto lose? Nesto neprirodno?
Bas zbog skrivanja stigmatizira se najprirodnija stvar na svijetu - zacece (samo zato sto se to prirodno dogodilo u kontroliranim laboratorijskim uvjetima).
Uostalom, tko smatra da radim nesto lose i osudjuje me, nije mi na kraj pameti da odrzavam bilo kakve odnose s takvom osobom, dapace, ne zelim ga u svojoj blizini, cak i ako je rodbina u pitanju. Kad bih morala lagati o nacinu zaceca, zanijekala bih puno toga sto je dio mene, a na kraju, mozda za neke nevazno, ali meni jako bitno, rad clanica RODA-e koje se toliko trude da meni i ostalim curama i deckima omoguce toliko zeljeno roditeljstvo. Rado bih svima objasnila postupak MPO, a tko ne zeli slusati i shvatiti, bye-bye. Koliko bi samo Rodicama bilo lakse izboriti se protiv ovog zakona da nas je vise spremno priznati i prosiriti istinu i informacije o MPO. Ako vec ne zbog altruizma, onda bar iz sebicnih pobuda ustrajte, jer nikad ne znate da li ce vam (opet) trebati MPO, ako ne vama, onda bliznjima, mozda bas vasoj djecici.
Kao sto ne razumijem one koji osudjuju MPO, ne razumijem ni one koji se skrivaju.
Eto, izlazem se nozevima  :Razz:

----------


## molu

*Nata_lija

X*

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Uostalom, zašto bi se trebalo sramiti začeća u nekoj klinici, a u isto vrijeme ne sramiti začeća na zadnjem sicu nekog auta  :? 

Mene ovopodsjeća na ono kad cura kaže svojoj trudnoj prijateljici "Aaaaa, sad će svi znat da si se j....a!" (ovo je šala iz stvarnog života)

----------


## Nata_Lija

> Mene ovopodsjeća na ono kad cura kaže svojoj trudnoj prijateljici "Aaaaa, sad će svi znat da si se j....a!"


  :Laughing:

----------


## pino

ak mene pitate, ne bi se trebali medjusobno napadati. Razliciti ljudi imaju razlicite pragove intimnosti, tolerancije na ogovaranje, drugacije sredine iz kojih poticu itd itd. U idealnom svijetu bi bilo tako kako kazete, ali mi ne zivimo u idealnom svijetu, i mi svi bi trebali  to uvijek imati na umu. 

Mislim da bi se umjesto toga trebali koncentrirati da nadjemo neki nacin da ukljucimo i sanju-m i NJM, a koji bi njima bio prihvatljiv. Jer treba nam svaki glas, a najvise oni anonimni, jer oni su i najbrojniji. 

Recimo u mojoj daljoj familiji ima stvarno puno slucajeva neplodnosti i ja sam se potrudila da ih obavijestim o protestima i bila sam neugodno iznanedjena kad sam skuzila da ih se to ne tice. Npr, rodjaci mojih rodjaka su imali mumps kao mali (dva brata), oba imali probleme; moja sestricna izgleda ima problema sa sekundarnom neplodnosti i ima preko 35 ali jos nije niti posla na pretrage, a sigurno vec pokusavaju bar dvije godine; mamina sestricna je iz Zagorja jos u ono vrijeme dugo godina hodala po postupcima u ZG; i ja i MM kao valjda najgori slucaj. Ali oni se ne bi pojavili na protestu ni pod razno, da se vidi njih ili njihovu djecu, da budu stigmatizirani. Ali sigurno postoji nacin da se i njih motivira da daju svoj glas i doprinos na neki nacin, samo ja ne vidim sto bi to bilo - dovoljno jednostavno i anonimno. 

Zato sanja-m, ako ovo citas, eto mogla bi nam pomoci kad bi smislila neki nacin da se i ti i TM aktivirate na neki vama prihvatljiv nacin...

----------


## aenea

Koliko god da mi je teško prihvatiti, da, Pino je u pravu..
Pino..  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

> Razliciti ljudi imaju razlicite pragove intimnosti, tolerancije na ogovaranje, drugacije sredine iz kojih poticu itd itd. U idealnom svijetu bi bilo tako kako kazete, ali mi ne zivimo u idealnom svijetu, i mi svi bi trebali to uvijek imati na umu.


x

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Razliciti ljudi imaju razlicite pragove intimnosti, tolerancije na ogovaranje, drugacije sredine iz kojih poticu itd itd. U idealnom svijetu bi bilo tako kako kazete, ali mi ne zivimo u idealnom svijetu, i mi svi bi trebali to uvijek imati na umu.
> 
> 
> x


Točno tako, ali...

Kad sam u ciklusu prije ove trudnoće imala biokemijsku bila sam poprilično utučena. Nije da nam je bila nikakva velika preša za drugu bebu, ali opet... I odem u butigu, a žena na kasi kojoj ni ime ne znam, priča kako svi naši prijatelji čekaju drugo i naravno "a što vi čekate"  :shock:  (a M. ima tek 1,5 godinu!!!). Ja, onako nikakva i još tužna i ljuta radi biokemijske joj odvratim "a zašto vi niste završili 4. srednje, što čekate". I ispadnem kučka bezobrazna. 
Pa što je intimnije pravljenje djece ili školovanje?

----------


## macka

slažem se s pinom

malo se osjećam čudno i nisam sigurna imam li pravo izreći nešto vezano uz ovu temu, s obzirom da je moje dijete začeto prirodnim putem...
osim nekoliko cura s Rodinog podforuma Prije začeća, ne poznajem nikog tko je prošao ili prolazi kroz MPO. nitko iz moje okoline, bilo da se radi o rodbini ili prijateljima, mi nije otvoreno rekao da se bori za svoje dijete.
dakle, ja ne samo da osobno nemam iskustva s tim, nego nemam ni bliskih osoba (a da su mi one o tom govorile... dijelile sa mnom to iskustvo, na bilo koji način)

bez obzira na to, kao osoba, građanka, mama, sestra i kćer,
cijelim svojim bićem sam uz vas u borbi koja predstoji, protiv novoizglasanog zakona i svih budućih eventualnih problema na koje bi mogli naići
nisam i ne mogu nikako ostati ravnodušna prema činjenici da će ovo što se sada dogodilo onemogućiti roditeljstvo ljudima koji godinama čekaju svoje dijete
i, mada inače i nisam nešto posebno aktivan član zajednice (osim na izborima  :Wink:  njih ne propuštam) u ovom ne mogu ostati pasivna
jednako je i s MD-om
zato smo i bili na prosvjedu s Gitom
i nismo bili jedini  :Smile: 

ovo sam napisala da pokažem da ima i nas koji "nemamo veze s tim" (naravno, svi imamo veze) ali osjećamo potrebu da sudjelujemo

oprostite što sam odužila...

----------


## klara

Macka divno je čuti ljude kojima je stalo, iako osobno nemaju problem o kome se radi.

Ali, svi smo mi na neki način uključeni.
I nismo. MM i ja smo odavno odustali od liječenja u Hrvatskoj i naše dijete nije začeto ovdje, ako budemo ponovno išli na IVF to neće biti u Hrvatskoj - mogli bismo reći da nam nije bitno kakv će biti zakon.
Ali ovo se tiče svih nas. Možda će u budućnosti netko od naših prijatelja, rođeke, djece i unuka imati problema sa začećem.  Čak i ako tako ne bude, ako svi koji su nam najbliži ne budu direktno vezani uz Zakon o MPO, ako se on promijeni to će značiti da ćemo živjeti u zemlji s boljim zakonom. U boljoj zemlji, za jedan mali/veliki korak.

Mislim da bi svijet bio bolji da ljudi imaju više sluha za probleme koji nisu trenutno njihovi.

----------


## Nata_Lija

> Razliciti ljudi imaju razlicite pragove intimnosti, tolerancije na ogovaranje, drugacije sredine iz kojih poticu itd itd.


Tocno, svatko to dozivljava i prozivljava drukcije.

No, jedno je sigurno: trebamo biti pozitivan primjer, umjesto da idemo linijom manjeg otpora i skrivamo se, dajuci na taj nacin za pravo budalama (jer onaj tko osudjuje zenu zbog MPO i stigmatizira dijete za mene nije nista do velika budala!). Neznanje samo po sebi nije zlocin, jer ne mozemo imati bas svo znanje ovog svijeta, ali je veliki zlocin ne informirati se, a donositi odluke i pametovati na temelju "vlastitog promisljanja", umjesto na temelju znanstvenih cinjenica. I osudjivati jos k tome. To ne toleriram ni u kom slucaju, nikome.
Vidimo i sami kamo nas je dovela neinformiranost, povladjivanje, guranje u guzicu, zna se cije i kome.

----------


## ina33

Klara,   :Love: . Potpisala bih pino i mislim da ljudima treba vremena da prelome neke stvari, a što je više onih koji govore, to će vrijeme biti kraće i bit će svojevrsni facilitatori (još) negovorećima. Film Životi drugih (onaj njem. oskarovac) dobro tematizira pitanje di je breakpoint kad se pojedinac odlučuje za akciju.. Ali, to je već tema za filozofski trenutak, a meni će svatko tko ide na MPO biti sestra ili brat po oružju, govorio-negovorio.

----------


## bibi

Ja dolazim iz male sredine, uspjela sam dobiti djecu upravo zbog MPO, ali ne pada mi napamet skrivati se, ne govoriti o tome i stvarno u svojoj okolini nisam naisla na nikoga tko bi se tome cudio, osudjivao, vjerojatno nitko nije na glas nista rekao....svecenik ih je normalno krstio, nasa casna sestra ih smatra jednakim ko i svako drugo dijete, nemam se cega sramiti, naprotiv ponosna sam i na sav glas vicem da su oni IVF bebe.
 Onome kome se to ne svidja nemora se samnom druziti, nemora samnom razgovarati, nemora uopce mi se pribliziti. Bitno mi je misljenje ljudi do kojih je meni stalo, a stvarno su svi bili na mojoj strani i bili mi podrska u mojoj borbi. Ovim ostalim ljudima, koji misle da su oni neka drugacija djeca, mogu samo dokazati da se varaju i da nisu u pravu i zato treba javno reci, govoriti o tome i na svom primjeru pokazati da se ne razlikuju od drugih, jer kako ce se inace predrasude i razbiti ako cemo se skrivati.
JA SAM MAMA IVF BEBA I TOGA SE NE SRAMIM!!!!

----------


## ina33

Ono što ja, zapravo, mislim, je da nešto što bi se moglo percipirati kao prozivka neproduktivna i odbijajuća kao način regrutiranja ljudi za bilo kakvu podršku, neka se nitko ne naljuti, iako je koji put teško nesudjelovanje shvatiti neosobno (ako mogu ja, zašto ne možeš ti i sl.). Mislim da je produktivnije da se ljudi uključe na njima prihvatljiv način, tj. da im treba biti u tome svojevrsna blaga doula i pomoći im u tranziciji i osnaživanju, a ne onaj s prstom kao s onog američkog plakata - you're country needs you. Možda sam u iluziji, ne znam... To je ono kako ja to osjećam u svojim kostima.

----------


## ina33

your country, ne ovo što sam napisala

----------


## pak

nismo svi isti nekima je teško govoriti o svojim problemima i borbi dok drugi bez frke otvoreno govore,meni nikada nije bio problem govoriti za razliku od mm koji je to želio zadržati za sebe trebalo je vremena da prihvati cijelu situaciju,puno je faktora zašto se netko odlučuje na sudjelovanje ili nesudjelovanje, meni je osobno bilo glupo prijavljivati se kad sam znala da neču moči učiniti puno,podjeliti letke i objašnjavanje ljudima oko sebe u čemu je problem ovog zakona smatrala sam kao logičan korak obzirom da sam upučena više od onih koji nisu u tim vodama,tako da vjerujem da ima puno ljudi koji možda na isti način sudjeluju ali se ne prijavljuju,ja sam se na kraju prijavila i najviše što mogu napraviti je slati mejlove, ostavljati komentare ispod raznih tekstova i dalje objašnjavati i pričati o tome i iako moj doprinos nije velik nekako se bolje osiječam kad pomislim da sam bar jednoj osobi uspijela približiti i objasniti problematiku

----------


## Nata_Lija

> Ono što ja, zapravo, mislim, je da nešto što bi se moglo percipirati kao prozivka neproduktivna i odbijajuća ...


Tu si u pravu, napad nikad ne moze biti produktivan.
Zelim dati poticaj ljudima da se izbore za sebe i da se ne ravnaju prema misljenjima zlobnih i neinformiranih ljudi, vec prema vlastitim standardima koji su, ocito, puno drukciji. 
Zgrozila sam se citajuci o predrasudama koje ljudi imaju, narocito nad izjavama da su djeca dobivema MPO "kao pravi" i da su "nekako plasticni".

----------


## drndalica

...osobno ... imala sam ludu sreću da sa prvom trudnoćom ipak nisam dogurala do MPO ali evo primjera iz bliže okolice (živim u malom mjestu):
- susjedi, bezbroj MPO, usvojili sina
- poznanici, 2 starija para, usvojili sina (pretpostavljam, nakon što su sve druge opcije otpale)
- prijateljica - dugo pokušavala, očajavala i zamalo završila na MPO (jako mlada, u dugoj vezi, braku.... sve školski)... i ipak spontano zanijela.
- gđa. na porti, obična žena bez neke škole, prije 20 god i kusur uspješna MPO u Sloveniji, danas je baka :D 

Jednostavno, o tome treba više govoriti, mnogo ljudi ima a ipak malo se zna

----------


## dim

Na pitanje A što vi čekate moj odgovor je : čekamo jesen i transfer naših prekrasnih eskimića   :Love:  . Tko pita njemu objasnim, netko zna o čem se radi pa sa negodovanjem nešto promrmlja, netko ni ne želi razgovarati o tome, netko nam da punu podršku... 
Ja isto živim u maloj sredini i ne sramim se svoje MPO borbe, dapače sve koji vole i žele učiti o MPO postupcima ja im sa velikom voljom i željom govorim o tome. No s druge strane moj suprug je jako pogođen tim razgovorima, jer u malim sredinama svatko (i dobročudni i zločudni) naš problem komentira na način da mi kaže: promijeni ti pijetla i ništa od medicinske pomoći ti neće trebati  :shock: . Zamislite kako je mom suprugu kad to čuje, i zbog toga je nepovjerljiv prema svima.
A i dogodilo nam se da neki ljudi s kojima nismo u prisnim odnosima, a imaju malu djecu, da nam se "slikaju" pred nosom sa nevinom dječicom i izigravaju brižne roditelje i stavljaju nama sol na ranu (premda u svoja četiri zida nisu takvi).
Tako da razumijem sve koji se ne žele izlagati javnosti i poštujem njihovu odluku, zato imaju nas koji ćemo zbog njih biti još glasniji   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš čitam knjigu Mirjane Krizmanić i sviđa mi se ovaj dio s podnaslovom "A što bi na to rekli ljudi"
"Ugađanje većini i oponašanje većine nekome može značiti duševni mir ili  iznimno životno zadovoljstvo. Ima mnogo ljudi koji se ničega toliko ne plaše kao onoga "što će reći ljudi" ili što bi ljudi mogli misliti o njima. To može biti posljedica onoga što su naučili gledajući i slušajući svoje roditelje, ali i želje da se ne razmišlja o svojim postupcima ili odlukama, već se ti postupci u svakoj situaciji odmjeravaju prema tome "što bi rekli ljudi".
Takvo životno stajalište pojednostavljuje život i zahtjeva od pojedinca manje napora i promišljanja, ali ga i opterećuje strahom od svakoga neuobičajenoga ili uobičajenog koraka. Ta jednostavnost življenja plaća se mnogim zatvorenim vratima koja nećemo otvoriti jer se "to ne radi", jer bi se drugi čudili, zgražavali, osuđivali ili pitali što to s nama nije u redu.
Kad je nekome najvažnije od svega "što bi rekli ljudi", tada ta osoba doduše katkad i trpi, ali je ipak zadovoljna- jer ljudi, eto nemaju što reći. Kad međutim, trpi i pati i želi izići iz neke situacije, ali strepi od reakcija drugih ljudi, tada bi trebala znati kako ljudi o bilo kome govore najviše dva, tri dana, uz kavu, pri slučajnom susretima na ulici, ali da se iskreno i s nekim posebnim interesom uopće ne bave drugim ljudima i njihovim životom. Ta briga o tome što bi "svijet rekao", samo je obmana ljudi koji žive ili žele živjeti po mjerilima svoje okoline, oslobođeni donošenja odluka i razmišljanja o svojim posupcima."

Ja sam isto odgajana u maloj sredini i jako mi je poznata ta uzrečica "A što će reći ljudi".
Nisam ni ja u početku govorila o našim problemima kada bi nas netko upitao "Što vi čekate" a sada odgovorim istinu pa bar neće nagađati što to s nama nije uredu.

----------


## pino

pak, vidis, mozda se to tebi ne cini puno, ali kad bi svi mi tako razmisljali - dijelili letke, pricali s okolinom, ostavljali komentare na tekstove, sudjelovali u raspravi na drugim forumima - svih ovih 250 ljudi na ovom podforumu - pa gdje bi nam bio kraj??? Culi bi se kao tisuce! Recimo da ZG ima 10 quartova, i da recimo stampamo neke naljepnice i da samo 20-tak ljudi ide pokeljiti naljepnice po svom kvartu (2 covjeka po kvartu), znaci nekih mozda 2-3 sata posla (pgotovo ak imate bicikl), cijeli ZG bi bio obljepljen. I eto ti medijske kampanje.

Mislim, pogledajte Antuna Lisca, svi znamo za njega, a jedan je covjek, kakvu bi tek mi imali snagu da se svi angaziramo... To je bas ono sto bi trebalo - puno malih ruku koje rade slozno skupa.

----------


## pak

*pino* tebi treba stvarno dići spomenik,usporedno s tobom meni se stvarno čini da činim jako malo imaš moj   :Naklon:

----------


## mare41

ne znam da li će biti i dalje ovdje odgovora, ali htjela sam ispričati da nisam imala skrivati svoju neplodnost od svoje okoline, smatrala sam da je to bolest ko i svaka druga, ljudi koji me vole prihvaćaju to normalno i podržavaju me, ali na poslu sam nekim kolegama i kolegicama prestala pričati što prolazim svaki mjesec jer sam shvatila da postoji primitivizam koji smatra da je neplodnost sramota, bio je i komentar: na godišnjem je jer ovulira, čeka da joj pukne folikul...i dalje mislim da je neplodnost bolest ko i svaka druga, ali biram ljude s kojima ću o tome razgovarati..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ne znam da li će biti i dalje ovdje odgovora, ali htjela sam ispričati da nisam imala skrivati svoju neplodnost od svoje okoline, smatrala sam da je to bolest ko i svaka druga, ljudi koji me vole prihvaćaju to normalno i podržavaju me, ali na poslu sam nekim kolegama i kolegicama prestala pričati što prolazim svaki mjesec jer sam shvatila da postoji primitivizam koji smatra da je neplodnost sramota, bio je i komentar: na godišnjem je jer ovulira, čeka da joj pukne folikul...i dalje mislim da je neplodnost bolest ko i svaka druga, ali biram ljude s kojima ću o tome razgovarati..


Ne mogu vjerovati da se itko sprda s takvim primjedbama i to još kolegice, žalosno koliko su jadne...
Ne znam zašto je ta bolest toliko podložna takvim komentarima, samo zato što su oni uspjeli prirodnim putem, a mi ne misle da nam to mogu nabijati na nos :? 
Mene je neki dan isto pitala prijateljica koju nisam vidjela duže vrijeme jer živi vani i ima dvoje dječice, "Što mi čekamo?" Znala sam da jedva čeka da ispita malo.
Pa sam joj odgovorila "Tko kaže da mi čekamo?" 
Bila je malo zbunjena pa me pitala pa zašto onda nemamo djece i onda kad sam joj počela objašnjavati zašto i kad je vidjela koliko me ta tema dira i da smo već prošli niz doktora i klinika, predložila je da promjenimo temu jer nije znala više što bi rekla. Nekad im je najbolje začepiti usta golom istinom, kad uđemo u srž problema požale što su uopće pitali!

----------


## ivanas

Osobno me stvarno briga što ce drugi reci : Stalo mi je do misljenja samo onih ljudi koji ce plakati zajedno sa mnom kad mi bude tesko, a to je par najblizih prijatelja i neki članovi obitelji, ostali su nebitni. 

Po prirodi sam otvorena i pricat cu i objasnjavati  o onome sto mi je bitno kome god treba, ali?
MOj dragi nije takav i ne voli i inace pricati s nikim o nekim privatnim i intimnim stvarima, ni s obitelji i najbližim prijateljima. Za nas problem s plodnosti nije rekao nikome zivome, ja sam pricala s njegovom mamom jer je i onako ona nesto naslutila. 
Ipak je bio na prosvjedu, iako mu je bilo bed.  :Heart:  

Sad kad smo se odlucili predati molbu za posvojenje ionako ce svi saznati pa cu onda poceti ja jos vise svima objasnjavati i educirati. 

Razumijem sve kojima je teško pricati o tome, ali se može i anonimno pisati komentare po internetu, čak i dati intervju anonimno novinama.

----------


## mare41

Mislim da treba pokušati educirati našu, još uvijek, primitivnu zajednicu jer neki ne znaju da postoji neplodnost, uzimaju svoju lako začetu djecu zdravo za gotovo i jednostavno ne shvaćaju da neću zatrudnjeti slijedeći mjesec kako oni govore. Takvima govorim da je neplodnost moja dijagnoza i bolest koju liječim, ali shvatila sam da ima i zlobnih i onih koji to ne mogu shvatiti i od takvih se distanciram. Izgleda da je u našem društvu neplodnost sramota kao i duševne bolesti, ne misle da se to može dogoditi svima nama, a ne drugima i zbog toga mislim da se ne treba šutjeti.

----------


## ksena28

meni su najgori oni koji misle da je neplodnost božja kazna!   :Evil or Very Mad:  na to sam jako, jako osjetljiva!

----------


## aenea

Draga, ako postoji nešto što se zove božja kazna, ljudi koji su u stanju tako nešto reći trebali bi stvarno biti u strahu  :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

Kao mlađa do neke 24-25 godine nisam željela biti mama, i mislila sam si "neš ti neplodnost, ima gorih stvari..." i bila sam uvjerena da ako sam neplodna tim bolje, neću se morat gnjavit s djecom...
Sve do prije par godina kad smo poželili bebu i kad nam se život okrenuo naopačke i postao nekakva tragična prića ko iz filmova, nisam razmišljala previše koliko je zapravo bolno saznanje da ne možeš imati dijete. I sad kad sam tu, imam prijatelje koji se bore s neplodnošču, čitam vas na forumu, i sama sam iskusila bol i žudnju za bebom iako drugačije vrste...zaista mogu reč da je neplodnost sigurno jedna od najtežih i najtužnijih stvari s kojom se par mora suočiti. Mogu samo zamislit kako bih se osjećala da mi netko reće: postoji ljek za tvoju bol, ali ti ga ne dam!

Čista besčutnost...nek se srame...

 :Heart:

----------

